# beagles from early autuman



## bfd1032 (Sep 30, 2008)

Has anybody got dogs from Chuck Norris at Early Autuman Kennels. I am thinking of buying two beagles but not sure if he has a good line any help would be great.


----------



## mi_steelman (Jan 11, 2009)

he has some really good dogs..have hunted with a few times and have been very impressed with his beagles. when i am more set up for a beagle that is who i will go with


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Where is he from?


----------



## mi_steelman (Jan 11, 2009)

timber- he is from eaton rapids


----------



## bfd1032 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for info...


----------



## rusty7 (Dec 8, 2005)

Never seen any of his dogs run, but I know he runs mostly patch hounds and Reds & Whites. He also runs some of his patch hounds on coyote and they seem to do well.


----------

